# Mismatched colored window trim on 2012 Beetles....What to do?



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

*Mismatched Window Trim on 2012 Beetles....What to do?*










Whats the best solution to correcting the mismatching window trim on these 2012 Beetles, and making the upper/lower window trim darker to match the rear quarter window trim. Anyone with a 2012 found a fix for this? Such as re-trimming with the darker 2013 trim, or some sort of trim dye?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I'm thinking it's due to the different types of rubber. I guess you could try conditioner on the lighter of the two to see if it matches up, however, with the windows acting up I may be reluctant to try anything at this stage. 

You could try these: 

http://www.griotsgarage.com/product/long-lasting+tire+dressing,+16+ounces.do?sortby=ourPicks

http://www.griotsgarage.com/product/vinyl+&+rubber+dressing,+8+ounces.do?sortby=ourPicks 

I suggest you give them a call and see what they recommend.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice car, but they owe you a solution, let them solve it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When one of my side mirrors had a faded looking plastic 'triangle' that is part of the base,
I showed it to the service mgr and he ordered a replacement. I had tried a whole host
of products like Armor All, Back To Black etc.., but nothing helped. They should give you
new ones.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> Nice car, but they owe you a solution, let them solve it.


Maybe his is worse than most. Can't really tell from the photos. But after taking a close look at mine, I noticed a slight difference in the two. So, unless it is more drastic than most, I wouldn't think there would be a replacement for this. 

Derby Herbie, 

Why don't you compare w/others on the lot?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Derby Herbie said:


> Whats the best solution to correcting the mismatching window trim on these 2012 Beetles, and making the upper/lower window trim darker to match the rear quarter window trim. Anyone with a 2012 found a fix for this? Such as re-trimming with the darker 2013 trim, or some sort of trim dye?


Hi
What is your build date, maybe I can help.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

the beet said:


> I'm thinking it's due to the different types of rubber. I guess you could try conditioner on the lighter of the two to see if it matches up, however, with the windows acting up I may be reluctant to try anything at this stage.
> 
> You could try these:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I definitely need to give them the armor all treatment. Probably best to wait til official window fix, for sure. 



Carbon Steel said:


> Nice car, but they owe you a solution, let them solve it.


Thanks. Hopefully they will.



ridgemanron said:


> When one of my side mirrors had a faded looking plastic 'triangle' that is part of the base,
> I showed it to the service mgr and he ordered a replacement. I had tried a whole host
> of products like Armor All, Back To Black etc.., but nothing helped. They should give you
> new ones.


If seals are redone, I wonder if they'd be more likely to leak? Wonder if Plasti-Dip might be a better option, assuming it adheres to rubber/vinyl (?)...If so, sprayed over all seals would give it a uniform look.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

the beet said:


> Maybe his is worse than most. Can't really tell from the photos. But after taking a close look at mine, I noticed a slight difference in the two. So, unless it is more drastic than most, I wouldn't think there would be a replacement for this.
> 
> Derby Herbie,
> 
> Why don't you compare w/others on the lot?


From certain angles, its really apparent. Granted, my seals are way over-due for Armor-All type treatment, which might help some. I'm just wondering out loud if the best long-term solution might be to spray all the seals with Plasti-Dip, for a uniform look?



Babie said:


> Hi
> What is your build date, maybe I can help.


4/12. Thanks!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Derby Herbie said:


> Thanks. I definitely need to give them the armor all treatment. Probably best to wait til official window fix, for sure.
> 
> If seals are redone, I wonder if they'd be more likely to leak? Wonder if Plasti-Dip might be a better option, assuming it adheres to rubber/vinyl (?)...If so, sprayed over all seals would give it a uniform look.


Don't use Plasti-Dip or Armor All on your seals. Not recommended. If anything it will ultimately make them look worse and likely cause leaks down the road. 

Like I said, look at others at the dealership to compare first.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

I'm guessing Krytox would be the best option. Armor All and any silicone-based lubricants/conditioners are actually bad for the rubber seals.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

the beet said:


> Don't use Plasti-Dip or Armor All on your seals. Not recommended. If anything it will ultimately make them look worse and likely cause leaks down the road.
> 
> Like I said, look at others at the dealership to compare first.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll try to get by dealership to compare, when possible. 



Pelican18TQA4 said:


> I'm guessing Krytox would be the best option. Armor All and any silicone-based lubricants/conditioners are actually bad for the rubber seals.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Derby Herbie said:


> Thanks for the info


No problem. Check out the Eos forum; those guys (and gals) are rubber seal experts.


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Live with it! One is a window encapsulation, the other a door seal. Different materials different purpose. If you look at the encapsulated quarter glass on any other car and the door seals , you will also notice a difference. I think people are getting way too critical. I have seen this not only with cars but life in general in the last 25 years. Life is too short, worry about what really matters.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

IHC said:


> Live with it! One is a window encapsulation, the other a door seal. Different materials different purpose. If you look at the encapsulated quarter glass on any other car and the door seals , you will also notice a difference. I think people are getting way too critical. I have seen this not only with cars but life in general in the last 25 years. Life is too short, worry about what really matters.


I have to agree. This is never something I would complain about and something I've seen on most cars, no matter the cost. But, if it really bugs someone, I think there are DIY solutions that can be implemented. I definitely wouldn't be seeking warranty help, however. Just my $.02.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with your car, OP.

It's a mass produced vehicle made of thousands of mass produced parts manufactured and sourced from numerous different places.

Would you really want the dealer tearing your car apart for THAT? You'd have a higher chance of something going wrong with the dealership monkeys tearing into your car than leaving it as is.

Cost benefit, etc. etc.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> There's nothing wrong with your car, OP.
> 
> It's a mass produced vehicle made of thousands of mass produced parts manufactured and sourced from numerous different places.
> 
> ...


Agreed, i would definitely not trust just any dealer to do that, if i see them doing work like that all the time then maybe. Some good dealerships do exist.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> No problem. Check out the Eos forum; those guys (and gals) are rubber seal experts.


Thanks, will do!



IHC said:


> Live with it! One is a window encapsulation, the other a door seal. Different materials different purpose. If you look at the encapsulated quarter glass on any other car and the door seals , you will also notice a difference. I think people are getting way too critical. I have seen this not only with cars but life in general in the last 25 years. Life is too short, worry about what really matters.


I hear you. I definitely haven't lost sleep over it. The Beetle is such a perfect looking car, it maybe just stands out more than on most vehicles...Though not a big deal, I will look into a cheap, effective diy solution. If I get the windows tinted, it will really show as is.



puma1552 said:


> There's nothing wrong with your car, OP.
> 
> It's a mass produced vehicle made of thousands of mass produced parts manufactured and sourced from numerous different places.
> 
> ...


True Puma. Yep, after more thought, I definitely wouldn't want them to do that. They did change it up on the 13's, and the new ones match better now. Funny, but as I mentioned to you in your first posted thread here, I was at Westside the same day you bought yours, and one of your posted pix showed the exact car I bought in background. (got mine a few months later...someone actually tried to buy it before me, but their financing fell through) If I recall, you traded in a Mustang, and I traded in a Challenger....Whats the world coming to 



drtechy said:


> Agreed, i would definitely not trust just any dealer to do that, if i see them doing work like that all the time then maybe. Some good dealerships do exist.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Agreed!


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

I had to go back and look at close-up pic on my old Challenger. Bottom seal matches perfectly, top seal half and half.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Not the best pic, but better shows significant contrast in upper seal. Lower seal also about 15% lighter....Not a big deal, but I'll find a diy fix nonetheless. Plastidip maybe? Works great on hard surfaces, from youtube vids I've seen, and peals right off if needed.The big question is how it works on rubber, flexible vinyl.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I would stay far away from Armor All. 

For protection against UV, try 303 Aerospace Protectant. When applied onto rubber and black plastic parts, it renders the surface black/dark without the glossy and oily look of Armor All... and actually protects against UV rays. It might lessen the color difference of the rubber seals. 

303 Products

I've used their products on my Mini Cooper and NB.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> I would stay far away from Armor All.
> 
> For protection against UV, try 303 Aerospace Protectant. When applied onto rubber and black plastic parts, it renders the surface black/dark without the glossy and oily look of Armor All... and actually protects against UV rays. It might lessen the color difference of the rubber seals.
> 
> ...


Have never been really satisfied with the products I've tried using on plastic and rubber
seals and will 'go with The Cadenza Man at this time. It is rumored that he actually is 
a drop-out from NASA's Astronaut Program but that was only because he had this habit
of constantly shifting gears in the simulator, always looking for more speed. When the
simulator vibrated itself into destruction, he was asked to leave the program and resign his
commission.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> I would stay far away from Armor All.
> 
> For protection against UV, try 303 Aerospace Protectant. When applied onto rubber and black plastic parts, it renders the surface black/dark without the glossy and oily look of Armor All... and actually protects against UV rays. It might lessen the color difference of the rubber seals.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will definitely try them out. Like that they come as wipes. 



ridgemanron said:


> Have never been really satisfied with the products I've tried using on plastic and rubber
> seals and will 'go with The Cadenza Man at this time. It is rumored that he actually is
> a drop-out from NASA's Astronaut Program but that was only because he had this habit
> of constantly shifting gears in the simulator, always looking for more speed. When the
> ...


Lucky for us


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Honestly, I wouldn't get worked up about it. It doesn't look like a big deal to me. I believe they are made from 2 different types of rubber and the color shouldn't match exactly. 

This is starting to sound like the early comments we used to get from those who thought their paint was peeling, only to find out it was remnants of the white plastic protective vinyl material still stuck in the seams of the vehicle...


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

I been using this for years on my trim.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

finklejag said:


> I been using this for years on my trim.


Are we talking trim or weather stripping/seals?


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

the beet said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't get worked up about it. It doesn't look like a big deal to me. I believe they are made from 2 different types of rubber and the color shouldn't match exactly.
> 
> This is starting to sound like the early comments we used to get from those who thought their paint was peeling, only to find out it was remnants of the white plastic protective vinyl material still stuck in the seams of the vehicle...


Well finally found something legitimately to get worked up about.....someone apparently took a ball-pin hammer to my hood today (have to park on city street at work, so who knows who the punk was that did it) One 3/4" diameter deep ding near edge, close to windshield. Will be making an appointment with paintless dent repair shop this week.....ARE THESE HOODS ALUMINUM, ANYONE KNOW?? From research, guess if so more expensive...Will be going to Dentkraft, they specialize in pdr....appparently work on a lot of Porsches and do great work at competitive prices, according to their website.



finklejag said:


> I been using this for years on my trim.


Thanks for the scoop!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Gummi Pflege Stift (by Einszett) is also good stuff. It's used by many German auto dealers to treat rubber seals on windows, windshields and doors.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

ridgemanron said:


> Have never been really satisfied with the products I've tried using on plastic and rubber
> seals and will 'go with The Cadenza Man at this time. *It is rumored that he actually is
> a drop-out from NASA's Astronaut Program but that was only because he had this habit
> of constantly shifting gears in the simulator, always looking for more speed. When the
> ...


Phew... you almost blew my cover. :laugh:


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I have a 4/17 12 build date and my seals look exactly like that and so does every other Beetle I've seen on the lot. Sure it would be nice if they matched perfectly but they don't. If it bothers you that much sell the car. If not keep it.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

eunos94 said:


> I have a 4/17 12 build date and my seals look exactly like that and so does every other Beetle I've seen on the lot. Sure it would be nice if they matched perfectly but they don't. If it bothers you that much sell the car. If not keep it.


Maybe I'll just follow the wise advice of old King Solomon, saw the car in half, and just return the back half to mother VW... 

Please read ALL my posts, not losing sleep over it......the ball pin incident, not so happy about that one


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Derby Herbie said:


> ARE THESE HOODS ALUMINUM, ANYONE KNOW??


The parts of the car that aren't plastic (bumpers, etc.) are made from steel. 

That dent sounds like it could have been from a stone or other projectile while driving (it happens). I would think if someone was going to strike w/a hammer, they would not likely hit the edge near the windshield...


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> I would stay far away from Armor All.
> 
> For protection against UV, try 303 Aerospace Protectant. When applied onto rubber and black plastic parts, it renders the surface black/dark without the glossy and oily look of Armor All... and actually protects against UV rays. It might lessen the color difference of the rubber seals.
> 
> ...












Happy to report the Aerospace 303 has worked well to reduce the contrast, probably cutting by 50%. I had some trouble finding it locally at auto stores, but then found it at West Marine, which is a national chain I believe. So word to all looking for it, probably easier to find at major marine stores than auto. I got the towelettes for easy application. Thanks again for the scoop! Took this pic yesterday after washing night before in my driveway, washing in semi-darkness.....Then applied A 303 inside garage. Last driveway wash til spring I fear. Of course it started to snow yesterday when I was over at mother's for T-giving, car parked in her garage....she graciously let me drive her spare car home. I was hoping roads would be dry by later today, but not looking likely, so I could atleast have a couple of days with the Beetle looking clean before subjecting him the grime and salt.....so much for that wishful thinking...


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

the beet said:


> The parts of the car that aren't plastic (bumpers, etc.) are made from steel.
> 
> That dent sounds like it could have been from a stone or other projectile while driving (it happens). I would think if someone was going to strike w/a hammer, they would not likely hit the edge near the windshield...


Possibly an angry stork flying at very high altitude....

Now you see it....was right on edge of top hood surface, approx 6" in front of windshield (and believe me, picture doesn't do it justice....it was deep)










And now you don't.....










Yes folks, the miracle Aerospace 303 even as built-in PDR (paintless dent removal) formula that takes out the nastiest dings! Well, maybe in my dreams, anyhow....Had the PDR work done at Dentkraft in Minnetonka.....wallet is sadly $150 dollars lighter, but nevertheless, was glad to get it fixed. Was in a tricky area by hinges, and they had to drill a bigger hole underneath double panel sheet metal to access, but they repainted to prevent corrosion, and plugged it. First class operation.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Derby Herbie said:


> Possibly an angry stork flying at very high altitude....
> 
> Now you see it....was right on edge of top hood surface, approx 6" in front of windshield (and believe me, picture doesn't do it justice....it was deep)
> 
> ...


My cousin had a small dent from the factory on the rear upper panel. Dent wizard fixed it with a dart with glue puller. worked great.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Derby Herbie said:


> Happy to report the Aerospace 303 has worked well to reduce the contrast, probably cutting by 50%. I had some trouble finding it locally at auto stores, but then found it at West Marine, which is a national chain I believe. So word to all looking for it, probably easier to find at major marine stores than auto. I got the towelettes for easy application. Thanks again for the scoop! Took this pic yesterday after washing night before in my driveway, washing in semi-darkness.....Then applied A 303 inside garage. Last driveway wash til spring I fear. Of course it started to snow yesterday when I was over at mother's for T-giving, car parked in her garage....she graciously let me drive her spare car home. I was hoping roads would be dry by later today, but not looking likely, so I could atleast have a couple of days with the Beetle looking clean before subjecting him the grime and salt.....so much for that wishful thinking...


Glad the Aerospace 303 worked out for you. That stuff works on any plastic and rubber surfaces. Some Mini Cooper owners have reported good results for vinyl seats, interior door panels, tires, dashboards and even painted dashboards. What I like is that it dries out and not oily to the touch... e.g. Armour All. 

BTW, Reef Blue rocks!


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the report! Just ordered some off Amazon.com for mine. :thumbup:


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Beets said:


> Thanks for the report! Just ordered some off Amazon.com for mine. :thumbup:


Please post a link up to this might need to pick some up before spring.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/303-Products-...6042&sr=8-1&keywords=303+aerospace+protectant

I ordered the 2oz size, figuring I wouldn't use it all that much/often.


----------



## pheatton (Jul 19, 2004)

Might want to take a look at Black WOW. It was invented by a detailer in CA. I found this product when I owned my 2011 Mini Cooper S and hated the fender trim fading. The guys over at North American Motoring forums swear by this stuff and the inventor is on the forums there all the time with threads of the jobs he has done. Great guy and answers questions all the time.


----------

